# Advice Please! | Canadian Student Interested in Pak. Med. School



## uneamoeba (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm from the GTA (Ontario, Canada) & I want to pursue med. school in Karachi, Pakistan. I have a few questions that I would appreciate if someone clarified  

1) What are the minimum marks required Bio, Physics & Chem (before deduction)? How much are the deductions from IBCC (equivalency) for Canada? Is your entire report card converted for equivalency or just Bio, Physics & Chem?

2) What is the difficulty level of SAT (in comparison to MCAT)? How many attempts did it take you to achieve in SATS? Did you get any tutoring or assistance for SATS? Is SAT better or MCAT? 

3) What are the chances of Canadian to get PTAP? How many seats? 


I would really appreciate if you could advise me! Thanks for your time & help!


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

I guess SAT is better for people applying from other countries because MCAT questions are based on the local books and is usually pretty much phrases right from the book. Not sure though
There's a girl from Canada in my class, maybe I can get answers to your questions from her. Will try!
Good luck!


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

IBCC deducts approx 20% and i have heard it only converts the marks for bio chem phy and math. Its better to write the SAT exams than the mcat cuz the SAT exams are a lot easier than the mcat. You can write the SAT exams as many times as u like and i know someone who went to a med school in pak and they did good on the SAT exams without any tutoring. 
The Chances of a Canadian student getting in on a PTAP seat is next to impossible lol unless u get lucky with ur equivalence and the IBCC people deduct less than 20%. PTAP just looks at your IBCC equivlance and not the SAT exam and canadian students get the most deduction on their equivalence so our marks out of 1100 turn out to be really low compared to everyone else. The merit for PTAP was around 880 last year i believe and the only way a canadian can get anywhere close to those marks is if they had a 100% average in highschool and after conversion their marks end up 80%. So, not to discourage u or anything but the chances of a Canadian getting admission on a PTAP seat are pretty slim.


----------



## uneamoeba (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol, that's doesn't sound too encouraging! So, what I'm getting is that IBCC can deduct up to 20% but it's not definitive, right? Thanks for both of your help... so SAT is the way to go...


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

yes, for some people they deduct more and for some people they deduct less..its pakistan... And if you took any AP courses in highschool and u send ibcc ur official Ap transcript sealed by the college borad, i heard they dont deduct as much or you get a few extra points for taking Ap if you got a good ap score..


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Well there's a formula to convert the marks. You're looking at roughly 15 percent deduction. The subjects required are only biology, chemistry, and physics for both grade 11 and 12.
I posted the formula somewhere in the forum a while back...
Personally I did IBCC because if you got the marks, why bother doing the SAT. I would just avoid the extra study time, unless you really want to take it.


----------

